# Abady Classic Granular



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Many of you probably never have even seen this stuff so I'll share. Curious as to what all that nasty yucky chicken by-product meal and lard looks like?

Well, there are 7 different types of granulars outside of the specialty types, and most all now start off with Chicken Meal as opposed to chicken by-product meal. Classic granular what I feed still starts with CBPM.

This has been the exclusive diet of my dogs, straight up out of the box, water on the side, and no mixing with other feeds, for the past 6 years.

You can mix with water, broth, milk, spoonful of yogurt, etc. Some wet the product so they can shape it meatball style so it's easier to pick up. I don't bother to do that, I just scoop out of the box and serve. Lately I have been storing it a Rubbermaid type bin, 10 gal bin and that holds 40-lbs of feed nicely. The oils will settle to the bottom so you should mix it up periodically. It mixes very well with raw obviously, put please don’t add that omnivore type of raw with the veggies and grains mixed in….sacrilege and not worthy to be served in the same bowl.

Charlie

The pics:


----------

